# Still walking the course :(



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Poor Summer, Im now convinced there's something wrong. She had two weeks rest then today we were back and she ran the first time well but the second time stopped halfway again and started refusing jumps. I was only jumping her 8 inches so lower than usual.

I guess it's good we'll have about a month off to try to figure out what she's doing. My trainer recommended a chiro for us. I'm just hoping this isn't the end of agility for her. These past two weeks she's just been really off and not into it at all.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Chiro sounds like a good idea. If she's slow and refusing jumps, that definitely points to a physical issue IMO. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's a physical thing too. I'm hoping it's nothing major because I was really planning on trialling her next year. We were getting so close to trial ready too.


----------



## TonyBaby (Aug 24, 2007)

I pretty much only know about competition horses, but it sounds like similar issues you see in barrel horses. If they stop being competitive, acting out of character, or blowing barrels (jumps in your case) then you see a chiro and/or massage therapist. If that doesn't help then see the vet for xrays. I hope she's ok.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Awwww poor Summer!!! I hope that you can get in to see a good chiro and that she feels better soon!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

+1 for the chiro. 
When Dude started acting weird and flipped the heck out when someone picked him up, I opted for the X-rays. Dude is a dog who usually never walks...he runs, hops, leaps, flys, prances, etc. When he was WALKING I knew something was way off. How does Summer seem at home?
I opted for the senior wellness care thingie at my vet, which included a full bloodwork panel (including a HW test and a thyroid check) as well as X-rays. It was under 300, which IMO is a steal. I posted about this earlier but he had some bad discs and a bone spur in his back, and unfortunately it WAS the end of agility for him (almost before it even started). But fortunately for us all, we caught it before he became completely symptomatic (he had some general owies and was acting hesitant about jumping) and we're able to keep him safe and comfortable. I don't want to scare you or anything, but I would evaluate how Summer is acting at home/at agility/everywhere else and make your decision from there. Good luck. 
(Of course, maybe Mia threatened to lock her in her cage again if she outdoes her in agility. <g>)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Blah I think she did hurt herself. She went to jump on the couch today and crashed into the side and fell backwards instead of just leaping right up there like usual. Then she just settled for laying on the floor instead. She's running just fine at the park though. 

I'm thinking of adding joint supplements. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I'm thinking of adding joint supplements. What do you guys recommend?


I'd see the chiro first and go from there. Sorry







.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Blah I think she did hurt herself. She went to jump on the couch today and crashed into the side and fell backwards instead of just leaping right up there like usual. Then she just settled for laying on the floor instead. She's running just fine at the park though.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding joint supplements. What do you guys recommend?


See what your vet/chiro recommends. I have been using Glucosamine/Chondroitant (I so butcher that spelling EVERY TIME ^_^) with MSM daily for the two older dogs, as well as salmon oil a few times a week. It's no "cure", but it certainly has helped my two. (I also give Tag salmon oil, but no GC/MSM). 
If she's running, but not jumping, my guess is maybe the chiro WILL help her get back to normal. Jazz (moms pap) has throw his back out before (along with his neck) and when he does so, he's a mess. He _walks_ around, won't go up/down stairs, won't jump up onto furniture, etc and looks kind of, well...miserable. The chiro has been an absolute God-send for that dog. 
There's a Chinese Herb called Body-Sore that I've used for Dude and the horse as well (she's 30 something and gets kind of creaky when it's cold out). Getting it down them is another story; it works wonders but it must be bitter as heck.


----------

